#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Щелочная система - путь к оздоровлению

## Ануруддха

Книга "*Выведение шлаков — путь к здоровью*" Петер Ентшура • Иосиф Локэмпер

Книга просто бомба. Возможно некоторые моменты там спорные но общий посыл очевидно перспективный, жаль, что она не попалась на пару десятков лет раньше  :Smilie: 


Щелочная систе&#10.pdf

----------

Aion (13.11.2014), Аньезка (25.10.2014), Ассаджи (25.10.2014), Аурум (25.10.2014), Паня (24.10.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

О кислотно-щелочном балансе говорит и Огулов - он светило в определенных кругах, дает также массаж внутренних органов. 

http://rideo.tv/video/25538/

Только соду пьют внутрь. Говорят, очень снижает риск раковых заболеваний и даже их лечить можно.

----------

Ануруддха (25.10.2014)

----------


## Аньезка

Ребят, кто осилит книгу, скажите, пожалуйста, кратенько, для работающих на двух работах: что есть, что не есть?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ануруддха

> О кислотно-щелочном балансе говорит и Огулов - он светило в определенных кругах, дает также массаж внутренних органов. 
> 
> Только соду пьют внутрь. Говорят, очень снижает риск раковых заболеваний и даже их лечить можно.


Лет 20 уже получается назад был у него на курсах когда он только начинал преподавать висцеральную практику. 




> Ребят, кто осилит книгу, скажите, пожалуйста, кратенько, для работающих на двух работах: что есть, что не есть?


Кратенько - стараться употреблять щелочные продукты питания и снизить количество кислотных продуктов, но эта истина относительно известна тем кто следит за своим питанием. А глубину процесса авторы книги как раз и раскрывают, при этом еще предлагают простые ощелачивающие методики.

----------

Аньезка (25.10.2014)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Полнейший бред с позиций современной и Традиционной Медицины.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2014)

----------


## Буль

Книга -- бред укуренного шимпанзе. Мало того, что авторы измеряют инфаркт сердца в pH (ну, а почему не в гектопаскалях?), они заявляют что pH желудочного сока человека 8,3 !!!  :Facepalm:  Блин, дистиллированная вода = 7,0  :Facepalm:  Что они там курили??? Дальше смотреть не стал во избежание нервного срыва.

Люди, трижды подумайте прежде, чем подвергать свой организм советам таких авторов. 
Здоровья вам!

----------

Айрат (14.11.2014), Антончик (19.11.2014), Вадим Асадулин (14.11.2014)

----------


## Альбина

А есть еще такие самоуверенные как я,которые думают,что организм сам знает,что ему есть и когда, или я вымирающий вид? Единомышленники -нажмите "спасибо " хоть .

----------

Айрат (14.11.2014), Алик (14.11.2014), Антончик (19.11.2014), Аньезка (15.11.2014), Владимир Николаевич (22.06.2015), Кузьмич (15.11.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (14.11.2014)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Книга -- бред укуренного шимпанзе. Мало того, что авторы измеряют инфаркт сердца в pH (ну, а почему не в гектопаскалях?), они заявляют что pH желудочного сока человека 8,3 !!!  Блин, дистиллированная вода = 7,0  Что они там курили???


Очевидно ведь, что вы привязываетесь к опечаткам, 8-ю строчками выше указано: "Желудочный сок имеет уровень рН от 1,8 до 1,5". В книге же _возможно_ имеется в виду секреция желчи 8,3 рН.

Кислотно-щелочной баланс в организме человека должен быть сбалансирован - это важный показатель здоровья. Современное общество предлагает в основном "кислотную модель" потребления которую нужно как-то компенсировать.

----------


## Алик

Сколько этих систем оздоровления уже придумано, сколько книг написано : ( Поль Брегг " Чудо голодания"(http://bibliotekar.ru/442/index.htm ) , А. А.  Микулин "Активное долголетие" ( http://www.litmir.net/br/?b=19757 ), Б.В. Болотов  " Здоровье человека в нездоровом мире" ( http://www.koob.ru/bolotov/bolotov_zdorovje_cheloveka ), 
В.Ф.  Фролов " Эндогенное дыхание - медицина третьего тысячелетия" ( http://www.koob.ru/frolov/frolov_endogennoe_dihanie ) - перечислил только тех авторов, чьи системы оздоровления испытал на себе. Дольше всего ( 5 лет) занимался эндогенным дыханием, и где-то по году ( +- полгода) остальными. Кроме того, были и эзотерические системы, плюс единоборства, плюс силовая гимнастика Анохина.  К 50 годам остались только: аппаратное эндогенное дыхание ( если что-то заболит), волевая гимнастика, пару упражнений из цигун и дза-дзен с простираниями.  :Smilie:

----------

Aliona (14.11.2014), Альбина (14.11.2014), Ануруддха (14.11.2014), Эделизи (14.11.2014)

----------


## Буль

> Очевидно ведь, что вы привязываетесь к опечаткам, 8-ю строчками выше указано: "Желудочный сок имеет уровень рН от 1,8 до 1,5". В книге же _возможно_ имеется в виду секреция желчи 8,3 рН.


Валерий, вы понимаете что в книге есть чушь, которую вы характеризуете как "опечатки", стараясь самостоятельно догадываться что под "желудочным соком" "возможно имеется в виду секреция желчи", и, на основании таких догадок, пытаетесь влиять на своё здоровье. Это разумно? Мне кажется что нет.

----------

Кузьмич (15.11.2014), Эделизи (14.11.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> К 50 годам остались только: аппаратное эндогенное дыхание ( если что-то заболит), волевая гимнастика, пару упражнений из цигун и дза-дзен с простираниями.


А что такое "волевая гимнастика" и какие упражнения из цигун вы делаете? Если можно. Спасибо.

----------

Альбина (14.11.2014), Кузьмич (15.11.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> А что такое "волевая гимнастика" .


Тоже любопытно.

----------


## Neroli

> В.Ф.  Фролов " Эндогенное дыхание - медицина третьего тысячелетия" ( http://www.koob.ru/frolov/frolov_endogennoe_dihanie ) -


Фролов ведь свою многое у Бутейко почерпнул, да? Или я ошибаюсь?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А есть еще такие самоуверенные как я,которые думают,что организм сам знает,что ему есть и когда, или я вымирающий вид? Единомышленники -нажмите "спасибо " хоть .


Да. А ещё он знает, когда ему болеть и умирать.

----------

Neroli (14.11.2014), Альбина (14.11.2014), Мария Дролма (19.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Да. А ещё он знает, когда ему болеть и умирать.


По крайней мере он последовательность никогда не путает.

----------

Алик (14.11.2014), Антончик (19.11.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (14.11.2014)

----------


## Алик

> А что такое "волевая гимнастика" и какие упражнения из цигун вы делаете? Если можно. Спасибо.


 Волевая ( или силовая) гимнастика http://triumfvoli.narod.ru/4-2.html : выполняются те же самые упражнения, что и с отягощениями, только без утяжелителей, эспандеров, штанги,  турника и т.д. Т.е. спортзал находится исключительно в голове занимающегося и , соответственно, всегда под рукой  :Smilie: . 
Из цигун делаю "подъем в небо" и  "поддерживание Луны".

----------

Альбина (15.11.2014), Кузьмич (15.11.2014), Эделизи (14.11.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Фролов ведь свою многое у Бутейко почерпнул, да? Или я ошибаюсь?


В своей книге В. Фролов пишет, что его метод основан на теории Г. Петраковича, 
   " Наша технология является практическим отражением новейших идей в физиологии и биохимии живой материи. Московский ученый и врач Г.Н. Петракович создал новую гипотезу о дыхании, которая принципиально меняет традиционные представления об обменных процессах в организме. Согласно этой гипотезе функционирование клеток в организме обеспечивается в основном благодаря их периодическому энергетическому возбуждению, а не за счет доставки к ним кислорода. Энергетическое возбуждение запускает в мембранах клеток свободно-радикальное окисление ненасыщенных жирных кислот, которое обеспечивает клетку необходимой энергией и кислородом. Идеи Петраковича об энергетике и энергообмене клеток послужили методической основой для разработки теории Эндогенного Дыхания."
 Про метод поверхностного дыхания по Бутейко В. Фролов в своей книге ничего не пишет. Я по Бутейко не не дышал, так что не могу сравнивать .

----------

Neroli (14.11.2014)

----------


## Ануруддха

Для тех кто не доверяет, возможно крайним взглядам, на природу и важность «пэ аш» для жизнедеятельности организма (или у кого излишне критический ум и он думает, что всегда сам себе голова) полезно посмотреть в популярно-предметном изложении подход к кислотно-щелочному балансу в питании:

----------

Мария Дролма (19.06.2015)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Интересно, как настоящие йоги этот РН определяют? А современным псевдоученым можно было бы и парциальное давление газов в крови указать. Паранейка по Бутейко!

----------


## Кузьмич

> А есть еще такие самоуверенные как я,которые думают,что организм сам знает,что ему есть и когда, или я вымирающий вид? Единомышленники -нажмите "спасибо " хоть .


Нажал спасибу, потому, что кажется, что когда-то давно ..в далекой галактике..так и было. А сейчас организм просто в шоке, и пытается переработать, что дают.
 Сегодня - водку с мясом, завтра - кефир, послезавтра - активированный уголь, например.

----------

Алик (15.11.2014), Эделизи (15.11.2014)

----------


## Кузьмич

> По крайней мере он последовательность никогда не путает.


А вот и зря. Все равно потом сплошной АДД ...

----------


## Альбина

> Нажал спасибу, потому, что кажется, что когда-то давно ..в далекой галактике..так и было. А сейчас организм просто в шоке, и пытается переработать, что дают.
>  Сегодня - водку с мясом, завтра - кефир, послезавтра - активированный уголь, например.


А вы попробуйте  водку на вкус . Она же не вкусная на самом -то деле .   :Smilie:   Вот он и в шоке.  Вам бы такую гадость заливали внутрь -я бы на вас посмотрела . )

----------


## Аньезка

> А есть еще такие самоуверенные как я,которые думают,что организм сам знает,что ему есть и когда, или я вымирающий вид? Единомышленники -нажмите "спасибо " хоть .


Нажала на спасибо, во время поедания миски мороженного в 12 часов ночи))

----------

Алик (15.11.2014), Альбина (15.11.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (15.11.2014)

----------


## Алик

> А вы попробуйте  водку на вкус . Она же не вкусная на самом -то деле .    Вот он и в шоке.  Вам бы такую гадость заливали внутрь -я бы на вас посмотрела . )


На мой взгляд, современные таблетки страшнее любой водки. Стоит только сравнить симптомы после передозировки водки и таблеток  :Smilie: . От водки только похмелье, и то, если водка некачественная, а от таблеток бывает на полстраницы симптомов  :Smilie:

----------

Альбина (15.11.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> А вот и зря. Все равно потом сплошной АДД ...


АДД в голове, и организм тут ни при чем.

----------


## Юань Дин

> От водки только похмелье, и то, если водка некачественная


От качественной тоже похмелье. Только надо много выпить. Проверено.

----------

Алик (15.11.2014), Кузьмич (16.11.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> На мой взгляд, современные таблетки страшнее любой водки. Стоит только сравнить симптомы после передозировки водки и таблеток . От водки только похмелье, и то, если водка некачественная, а от таблеток бывает на полстраницы симптомов


Я просто вспомнила, когда в молодости первая рюмка вызывает шок и недоумение, как эту гадость и зачем люди пьют? :Smilie:

----------


## Юань Дин

а Вы думаете, мы мёд пьем, да?

----------


## Буль

7 продуктов, которые очищают организм лучше любых лекарств

Острый вопрос очищения организма часто доводится до абсурда. Галлоны маслa, лимонного сока и препаратов приводят многих на больничные койки. Стоит подумать и обратить внимание на обычные продукты, которые очищают организм намного сильнее любых лекарств и при этом не способны ему навредить.

Чем же питаться, чтобы достичь более сильного очищения организма?

Белокочанная капуста
Капуста включает в себя огромное количество пищевых волокон, которые связывают тяжелые металлы и токсины и выводятся из кишечника. Также, капуста обладает органическими кислотами, которые положительно влияют на пищеварение и стабилизируют микрофлору. Однако это еще не все. В ней содержится достаточно редкий витамин U, который «убивает» опасные вещества и принимает участие в синтезе витаминов и даже заживляет язвы.
Как употреблять: можно свежую или квашенную, или даже в виде сока.

Красная свекла
Красная свекла — «чистильщик» организма №1. Во-первых, в составе свеклы — клетчатка, медь, фосфор, витамин С и целый ряд полезных кислот, которые улучшают пищеварение и убивает гнилостные бактерии в кишечнике. Во-вторых, в ее состав входит липотропное вещество «бетаин», которое заставлять печень лучше избавляться от токсинов. А, в-третьих, свекла способствует омоложению организма за счет фолиевой кислоты (создается больше новых клеток) и кварца (улучшается состояние кожи, волос и ногтей).
Как употреблять: отваренную, можно в борще, либо в качестве салата или в виде сока.

Чеснок
Более 400 полезных компонентов содержится всего в одном зубчике чеснока. Эти компоненты прочищают сосуды, уменьшают уровень холестерина в крови и убивают причину рака мозга — клетки мультиформной глиобластомы! Компоненты чеснока уничтожают причину язвы желудка — хеликобактер! Убивают глистов и дифтерийную, туберкулезную палочку.
Как употреблять: лучше всего свежим или в измельченном состоянии.

Репчатый лук
Самое важное в луке — фитонциды, которые хранятся в эфирных маслах. Фитонциды всего за секунды убивают большинство бактерий и грибков. А также, лук помогает улучшить пищеварение и усвоение питательных веществ, и даже улучшает аппетит. Лук также содержит огромное количество серы, которая обезвреживает и уничтожает «все вредное».
Как употреблять: обычно свежим, в салате или в виде настойки на спирту и косметической маски (от прыщей и угрей).

Яблоки
Яблоки стабилизируют работу всей пищеварительной системы, благодаря пектину и клетчатке, которая «связывает» шлаки и токсины! Яблоки улучшают аппетит, помогают выработке желудочного сока, избавляют от запоров. Также, яблоки уничтожают возбудителей вирусов гриппа А, дизентерии, золотистого стафилококка.
Как употреблять: обычно их употребляют в свежем виде и только со шкуркой, также возможно в виде сока и тертой «кашицы», в виде компота.

Авокадо
Многие, к сожалению, не знают свойства этого «южного» фрукта. А зря. Авокадо включает в себя великолепное вещество «глютатион», который блокирует множество опасных канцерогенов при этом «разгружая» печень. Также, авокадо стабилизирует уровень холестерина в крови, помогает пищеварению, снабжает организм кислородом.
Как употреблять: обычно его едят свежим, в качестве сухофрукта или «масла».

Клюква
Клюква, возможно, один из самых сильных «природных» антибиотиков и противовирусных средств! Клюква очищает мочевой пузырь и пути от опасных бактерий. Что не менее важно и то, что клюква помогает бороться с образованием раковых клеток, а также чистит тромбы и бляшки в сосудах.
Как употреблять: клюкву едят свежей, возможно, с сахаром или в качестве морса и сока или варенья.

----------

Lion Miller (19.11.2014), sergey (20.11.2014), Агний (19.11.2014), Альбина (20.11.2014), Антончик (19.11.2014), Аньезка (20.11.2014), Кузьмич (20.11.2014), Шенпен (19.11.2014)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> 7 продуктов, которые очищают организм лучше любых лекарств
> 
> Острый вопрос очищения организма часто доводится до абсурда. Галлоны маслa, лимонного сока и препаратов приводят многих на больничные койки. Стоит подумать и обратить внимание на обычные продукты, которые очищают организм намного сильнее любых лекарств и при этом не способны ему навредить.
> 
> Чем же питаться, чтобы достичь более сильного очищения организма?
> 
> Белокочанная капуста
> Капуста включает в себя огромное количество пищевых волокон, которые связывают тяжелые металлы и токсины и выводятся из кишечника. Также, капуста обладает органическими кислотами, которые положительно влияют на пищеварение и стабилизируют микрофлору. Однако это еще не все. В ней содержится достаточно редкий витамин U, который «убивает» опасные вещества и принимает участие в синтезе витаминов и даже заживляет язвы.
> Как употреблять: можно свежую или квашенную, или даже в виде сока.
> ...


Более чувственного бреда давно не читал...

----------


## Аньезка

> Более чувственного бреда давно не читал...


В смысле "чувственного"?

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Прошибает слезу. Геликобактер жалко, вирусов, стафилококков! А про серу вообще страшно, которая уничтожает всё вредное. Хоть бы ссылка была на пособие для младшей группы яслей. А так гадать приходится для кого это написано.

----------


## Алик

> Прошибает слезу. Геликобактер жалко, вирусов, стафилококков! А про серу вообще страшно, которая уничтожает всё вредное. Хоть бы ссылка была на пособие для младшей группы яслей. А так гадать приходится для кого это написано.


Но не у всех же высшее медицинское образование. Я вот с интересом прочитал   :Smilie: .

----------

Альбина (21.11.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Прошибает слезу. Геликобактер жалко, вирусов, стафилококков! А про серу вообще страшно, которая уничтожает всё вредное. Хоть бы ссылка была на пособие для младшей группы яслей. А так гадать приходится для кого это написано.


Ну и зря вы так . До меня с недавних пор дошло,что есть надо не то,что полезно (якобы,  причем у всех по-разному), а то,что хочется, потому-что никто лучше вашего организма не знает,что для вас полезно в данный момент . 
И в итоге выяснилось,что самое любимое и востребованное блюдо-это винегрет . Часто хочется просто капусты , чаще  квашеной (особенно зимой), лук  и яблоки. И без клюквенного морса не обхожусь .  Так что все сходится. :Smilie:

----------

Алик (21.11.2014), Антончик (21.11.2014), Аньезка (21.11.2014), Вадим Асадулин (21.11.2014)

----------


## Аньезка

А у меня организм часто просит авокадо. Я даже на работу салат почти каждый день делаю: авокадо, моцарелла, вяленые помидорки и какие-нибудь травки.

----------

Альбина (21.11.2014)

----------


## Антончик

> Ну и зря вы так . До меня с недавних пор дошло,что есть надо не то,что полезно (якобы,  причем у всех по-разному), а то,что хочется, потому-что никто лучше вашего организма не знает,что для вас полезно в данный момент . 
> И в итоге выяснилось,что самое любимое и востребованное блюдо-это винегрет . Часто хочется просто капусты , чаще  квашеной (особенно зимой), лук  и яблоки. И без клюквенного морса не обхожусь .  Так что все сходится.


ну так то да, вполне естественно, прислушиваться к организму, знать его, дружить с ним, можно так сказать )))

----------

Альбина (21.11.2014), Вадим Асадулин (21.11.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> До меня с недавних пор дошло,что есть надо не то,что полезно (якобы,  причем у всех по-разному) а то,что хочется, потому-что никто лучше вашего организма не знает,что для вас полезно в данный момент .


А мне ничего кроме чая не хочется. Мой организм считает, что пожила и хватит?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Альбина

> А мне ничего кроме чая не хочется. Мой организм считает, что пожила и хватит?


Может ему не хочется, потому-что вы его есть заставляете?))

----------


## Neroli

> Может ему не хочется, потому-что вы его есть заставляете?))


Если я не хочу есть, зачем мне себя заставлять?

----------


## Альбина

> Если я не хочу есть, зачем мне себя заставлять?


Верно . Но едите же? Или только чай?

----------


## Аурум

> Ну и зря вы так . До меня с недавних пор дошло,что есть надо не то,что полезно (якобы,  причем у всех по-разному), а то,что хочется, потому-что никто лучше вашего организма не знает,что для вас полезно в данный момент .


Это обычная психологическая уловка для оправдания чрезмерного аппетита.
Если бы человеческий организм на самом деле выбирал бы для нас продукты в зависимости от того, каких витаминов, микроэлементов или прочих веществ нам в данный момент не хватает, то люди бы с радостью вместо эклеров, шоколада или гамбургеров радостно бы хрустели морковками и жевали бы салатики.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2014)

----------


## Антончик

> Это обычная психологическая уловка для оправдания чрезмерного аппетита.
> Если бы человеческий организм на самом деле выбирал бы для нас продукты в зависимости от того, каких витаминов, микроэлементов или прочих веществ нам в данный момент не хватает, то люди бы с радостью вместо эклеров, шоколада или гамбургеров радостно бы хрустели морковками и жевали бы салатики.


Ну так в разное время в разных ситуациях при разном образе жизни организм хочет разного. То эклеры, а то салатики )))

Вопрос не в потакании пристрастию к "резким вкусам" типа чипсов и кока-колы, а в другом. Как организм реагирует на ту или иную пищу. Как меняется состояние ума, тела. Как это в зависимости от разных условий? Если приучить себя постоянно это отслеживать, то постепенно будет вырисовываться вполне конкретная картина.

----------

Альбина (21.11.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Верно . Но едите же? Или только чай?


Ем немного. Как бэ дети и работа, на одном чае не разгуляешься. Без еды хочется все время спать. Может мой организм думает, что я медведица и пора в спячку?

----------


## Альбина

> Это обычная психологическая уловка для оправдания чрезмерного аппетита.
> Если бы человеческий организм на самом деле выбирал бы для нас продукты в зависимости от того, каких витаминов, микроэлементов или прочих веществ нам в данный момент не хватает, то люди бы с радостью вместо эклеров, шоколада или гамбургеров радостно бы хрустели морковками и жевали бы салатики.


Ну вот . Я и хрущу радостно морковками  и жую салатики в основном . А чрезмерный аппетит - я даже не знаю- возможно кроме как в еде не могут люди найти удовольствие себе .А шоколад тоже нужен и эклеры время от времени. Бывает даже присядешь на что-то непонятно почему- например на сливу, и целый день ничего больше не ешь  кроме нее .Ну что тут поделать? )))А постоянное употребление гамбургеров , я даже не знаю почему, может там калорий много, а человек тратит как-раз столько .Ну по большому уж счету - и в гамбургере самые необходимые микроэлементы присутствуют. Можно и их есть. Просто надо как-бы настроиться на то, чтобы понимать,что  тебе реально хочется,а что -нет .Даже не знаю что вам сказать что-то существенное , Аурум . Предпочтения в еде связаны тесно с психикой. Может быть , кто постоянно лопает, заполняет внутри себя пустоту. И если они скажут,что едят,потому что их организм так хочет , будут правы.

----------


## Аурум

> Ну вот . Я и хрущу радостно морковками  и жую салатики в основном . А чрезмерный аппетит - я даже не знаю- возможно кроме как в еде не могут люди найти удовольствие себе .А шоколад тоже нужен и эклеры время от времени. Бывает даже присядешь на что-то непонятно почему- например на сливу, и целый день ничего больше не ешь  кроме нее .Ну что тут поделать? )))А постоянное употребление гамбургеров , я даже не знаю почему, может там калорий много, а человек тратит как-раз столько .Ну по большому уж счету - и в гамбургере самые необходимые микроэлементы присутствуют. Можно и их есть. Просто надо как-бы настроиться на то, чтобы понимать,что  тебе реально хочется,а что -нет .Даже не знаю что вам сказать что-то существенное , Аурум . Предпочтения в еде связаны тесно с психикой. Может быть , кто постоянно лопает, заполняет внутри себя пустоту. И если они скажут,что едят,потому что их организм так хочет , будут правы.


Альбина, вы про психику и еду я согласен с вами. И с тем, что в гамбургере много чего полезного, тоже.  :Smilie: 
Но про "настроиться, чтобы понимать, что тебе реально хочется (съесть)" — это, на мой скромный взгляд, иллюзия и отчасти самовнушение.

----------

Альбина (21.11.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2014)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> А у меня организм часто просит авокадо. Я даже на работу салат почти каждый день делаю: авокадо, моцарелла, вяленые помидорки и какие-нибудь травки.


Так если предки ацтеки, то почему бы нет?

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Опять витамины, микроэлементы, калории. А нельзя проще? Представляю, как выдыхать пар, а ходить в туалет пеплом! Вот так калории и замеряют сжигая продукт и грея на нем воду! Мрак!

----------


## Альбина

> Ем немного. Как бэ дети и работа, на одном чае не разгуляешься. Без еды хочется все время спать. Может мой организм думает, что я медведица и пора в спячку?


Вообще-то на депрессию похоже .Выходит организм и правда не хочет есть ,а хочет спать .

----------


## Альбина

> То эклеры, а то салатики )))
> 
> .


Вот и кислотно- щелочной баланс как-раз.))

----------


## Бо

Нашёл нечто похожее по теме - врач лечит многие болезни перекисью водорода.

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Для тех кто не доверяет, возможно крайним взглядам, на природу и важность «пэ аш» для жизнедеятельности организма (или у кого излишне критический ум и он думает, что всегда сам себе голова) полезно посмотреть в популярно-предметном изложении подход к кислотно-щелочному балансу в питании:


На самом деле какое то время назад пропила курс соды 3 недели, прошла какая то тяжесть, усталость. Перестали хрустеть колени. Стало как то легче. 
Есть такое понятие как  https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%90...B4%D0%BE%D0%B7

----------

Ануруддха (21.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> На самом деле какое то время назад пропила курс соды 3 недели, прошла какая то тяжесть, усталость. Перестали хрустеть колени. Стало как то легче. 
> Есть такое понятие как  https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%90...B4%D0%BE%D0%B7


  Для меня это вообще естественно. Я ничего не читал про щелочь и как она полезна.
Но когда съешь или выпьеш, что нить вредное то кислотность повышается, если сразу не запить содой(чайная ложка на полстакана), то желудок и весь организм начинают чувствовать дискомфорт, тяжесть и боли. Это может затянуться на долго.
Так что сода выручает. Но лучше конечно правильно и полезно питаться.

----------

Мария Дролма (21.06.2015)

----------


## Ридонлиев

Про Фролова - в 71 год у него отказали почки и он умер. Как-то не вяжется это с тем, что он обещал. 
Печальная судьба "Тренажёра Фролова" и его автора



> Нашёл нечто похожее по теме - врач лечит многие болезни перекисью водорода.


О нет, Неумывакин. У меня как раз мама собралась внутрь принимать этот H2O2, окислитель торпедного топлива. Уже и не знаю, как ее отговорить.



> Это обычная психологическая уловка для оправдания чрезмерного аппетита.
> Если бы человеческий организм на самом деле выбирал бы для нас продукты в  зависимости от того, каких витаминов, микроэлементов или прочих веществ  нам в данный момент не хватает, то люди бы с радостью вместо эклеров,  шоколада или гамбургеров радостно бы хрустели морковками и жевали бы  салатики.


Согласен. Я у доктора тибетской медицины спрашивал, а с чего бы это  хочется наооборот, именно вредных продуктов, тех, которые  противопоказаны для своей доши. Он, как буддист буддисту, ответил, что  так и проявляется базовое неведение.


А насчет pH, по поводу видео от Валерия Павлова, что-то я не видел лакмусовых бумажек в аптеках, они на самом деле там продаются?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2015), Чагна Дордже (21.06.2015)

----------


## Буль

> Для меня это вообще естественно. Я ничего не читал про щелочь и как она полезна.
> Но когда съешь или выпьеш, что нить вредное то кислотность повышается, если сразу не запить содой(чайная ложка на полстакана), то желудок и весь организм начинают чувствовать дискомфорт, тяжесть и боли. Это может затянуться на долго.
> Так что сода выручает. Но лучше конечно правильно и полезно питаться.


Если боли в вашем желудке может снять только чайная ложка соды (!!!)  :EEK!:  то можно сделать однозначный вывод что желудок ваш далеко не в порядке. Очень советую вам обратиться к врачу и обследоваться. Сода лишь снимает симптомы, она ничего не лечит. Тем более в таких количествах. Это очень вредно для желудка. Это всё равно как на открытую рану насыпать соли. Санировать рану таким образом возможно, но какой ценой.... Просто в желудке нет болевых рецепторов, и вы не чувствуете его реакции на соду.

----------

Лося (22.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2015)

----------


## Буль

> Согласен. Я у доктора тибетской медицины спрашивал, а с чего бы это  хочется наооборот, именно вредных продуктов, тех, которые  противопоказаны для своей доши. Он, как буддист буддисту, ответил, что  так и проявляется базовое неведение.


Я задавал подобный вопрос диетологу, он мне ответил как врач пациенту что для организма не существует "завтра" или "через год", организм всегда живёт "здесь и сейчас", поэтому при возможности выбора он предпочитает ту пищу, из которой проще всего получить наибольшее кол-во энергии для поддержания жизнедеятельности.




> А насчет pH, по поводу видео от Валерия Павлова, что-то я не видел лакмусовых бумажек в аптеках, они на самом деле там продаются?


В магазине "Химик" точно продаются.

----------

Ридонлиев (21.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2015), Чагна Дордже (21.06.2015)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Для меня это вообще естественно. Я ничего не читал про щелочь и как она полезна.
> Но когда съешь или выпьеш, что нить вредное то кислотность повышается, если сразу не запить содой(чайная ложка на полстакана), то желудок и весь организм начинают чувствовать дискомфорт, тяжесть и боли. Это может затянуться на долго.
> Так что сода выручает. Но лучше конечно правильно и полезно питаться.


Соду лучше пить либо за полчаса до еды, либо через 2 часа после иначе она вступает в реакцию с кислотным содержимым желудка и нейтрализуется с выделением углекислого газа и воды, диетологи это называют "кислотным рикошетом" и  рекомендуют не пить соду совсем считая, что такая реакция происходит всегда, но она происходит как правило только когда желудок переваривает пищу и соответственно в нем есть соляная кислота, привратник закрыт и раствор соды проскочить дальше не может.




> А насчет pH, по поводу видео от Валерия Павлова, что-то я не видел лакмусовых бумажек в аптеках, они на самом деле там продаются?


Они продаются в химических магазина, но там они как правило с шагом в 1, а это разница между показателями в 10 раз. Лучше с шагом 0,5 и шкалой pH 5-9. Еще есть электронный pH метры, как правило, есть в аквариумных магазинах для измерения pH воды, рыбы в слишком кислой среде погибают.

Еще из практических методов после интенсивной физической нагрузки хорошо принять ванну с пачкой соды и не очень горячей водой, в течение часа. В этом случае мышцы на следующий день не болят или почти не болят - молочная кислота выходит через кожу.

----------

Aion (21.06.2015), Алик (22.06.2015), Лося (22.06.2015), Мария Дролма (21.06.2015), Ридонлиев (21.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Если повышается кислотность или изжога, то наверное лучше пару таблеток кальция принять,и для костей полезно.

Сода всё же для наружных процедур.  Когда сухая пробка в ухе, закапывание содового раствора помогает. Можно ещё зубы пополоскать.

----------


## Буль

> Если повышается кислотность или изжога, то наверное лучше пару таблеток кальция принять,и для костей полезно..


Ммм..таблетки кальция?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ммм..таблетки кальция?


Глюконат кальция

----------


## Буль

> Глюконат кальция


Принимайте, и да пребудут с вами будды.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.06.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Нашёл нечто похожее по теме - врач лечит многие болезни перекисью водорода.


Нравится проверять на себе разные революционные теории. В связи с этим, а также для общего оздоровления пил перекись водорода по рецепту профессора Неумывакина 2 года (6 лет назад это было). Потом как-то забросил это дело. Кстати, по Фролову дышал года 3 практически без перерыва (но на безаппаратное эндогенное дыхание так и не перешел) - в результате на 10 лет забыл о болях в пояснице. Сейчас опять начинает болеть , когда долго в одном положении работаешь. Помогает иппликатор Кузнецова (пользуюсь им еще с курсантских лет, т.е. около 30 лет : в случае острых мышечных болей или ложусь на него, или, если травма на конечности, приматываю эластичным бинтом) .

----------

Aliona (22.06.2015), Бо (22.06.2015), Мария Дролма (22.06.2015), Паня (22.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Если боли в вашем желудке может снять только чайная ложка соды (!!!)  то можно сделать однозначный вывод что желудок ваш далеко не в порядке. Очень советую вам обратиться к врачу и обследоваться. Сода лишь снимает симптомы, она ничего не лечит. Тем более в таких количествах. Это очень вредно для желудка. Это всё равно как на открытую рану насыпать соли. Санировать рану таким образом возможно, но какой ценой.... Просто в желудке нет болевых рецепторов, и вы не чувствуете его реакции на соду.


  Спасибо. Да скорее всего чего то не так. Радует что это случается редко, раз в три месяца. И я знаю какие продукты вызывают изжогу, и просто не злоупотребляю.
Например сухари белые с чаем, если много съесть то скорее всего может случится изжога.
  Чтобы нейтрализовать мгновенно изжогу, лучшего средства чем сода я не нашел, конечно я разбавляю ее в воде. И она мгновенно вступает в реакцию с кислотой. До стенок желудка она не успевает дойти, т.к. сразу превращается в углекислый газ и воду. Терпеть изжогу вредно, можно гастрит заработать или язву потом.

----------


## Дубинин

Там мильон всяких мелких факторов- в причине изжоги, а еда, или скажем физ-актвность-после еды- только спусковой крючок. Это и стрессовость (что нарушает симпатическое-парасимпатическое- раслабление-тонус нижнего пищеводного сфинктера), это и замедленное эвакуация содержимого желудка- из за недостатка ферментов- для определённой еды..
В общем лечится в основном образом жизни и довольно въедливым наблюдением за собой и знанием медицины в рамках проблемы)- и избеганием провокаций- едой и пр..

----------

Лося (22.06.2015), Паня (22.06.2015)

----------


## Буль

> До стенок желудка она не успевает дойти, т.к. сразу превращается в углекислый газ и воду.


Вам виднее. Это же ваш желудок. :Kiss:

----------

Лося (23.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (23.06.2015)

----------

